# Aerial Gunners



## DBII (Nov 21, 2007)

I thought everyone would like this clip from military.com.


Videos and Photos of Army Special Ops, Navy SEALs, Air Force, Marines, Coast Guard in Action - Shock and Awe - Military.com

Happy Thanksgiving

DBII


----------

